# Clamoroso Caressa: "Inter da scudetto, Milan? 4 posto se va bene"



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2017)

*Clamoroso Caressa: "Inter da scudetto, Milan? 4 posto se va bene"*

Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

"La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2017)

se lo dice Caressa... meglio essere sottovalutati.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Agosto 2017)

Caressa di calcio non capisce niente, e fa apposta ad aizzare i tifosi, soprattutto noi che palesemente gli stiamo sulle balle, non so perchè.
Bisognerebbe ignorarlo, semplicemente.


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Se lo dice lui si dorme sonni tranquilli non ne becca mai una.
Ma lo scudetto all'inter perchè arriva Messi vero?


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Maximo (16 Agosto 2017)

Meglio procedere a fari spenti


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Agosto 2017)

Diamo ancora retta a sto tizio qui? Negli anni ha dimostrato più volte di non capire nulla di nulla, di articolare discorsi che non hanno un minimo di senso, di sparare bombe talmente assurde al cui confronto i missili di Pyongyang non valgono alcunché. Quest'uscita è figlia dell'(ennesima) figuraccia rimediata relativamente al mercato delle due squadre.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Agosto 2017)

Inter davanti alla Juve? Ma lo sa che Messi è ancora al Barcellona?


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Agosto 2017)

Con il ridimensionamento della Juve il nostro campionato si fa ancora più mediocre ma nello stesso tempo più avvincente. 

Caressa è un pessimo giornalista e perciò anche un pessimo provocatore. Quest'anno la grande incognita è la Juve che devve mantenere le attese senza avere investito per l'essima volta nel centrocampo.

Il Napoli al contrario non ha investito per nulla e senza riserve non si va da nessuna parte. Basta un raffreddore di Mertens per mandare in crisi la squadra.

La Roma avrà problemi a qualificarsi per l'Uefa, altro che terzo posto. 

L'Inter potrebbe avvantaggiarsi dal non avere le coppe ma con la difesa che si ritrova difficile pronosticare più di un terzo posto.

Il Milan è da terzo posto. Sulla carta può essere anche da scudetto se arrivasse un centravanti che assicuri una ventina di gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2017)

Beh ha ragione l'Inter è inarrivabile, inarrestabile. Noi stessi abbiamo ammesso di essere invidiosi qualche mese fa per la loro rosa e perché il loro futuro è radioso mentre il nostro no.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Se ci azzecca come azzeccò le previsioni fatte ad aprile sull'estate di milan e inter, corro a giocarmi 200€ sullo scudetto al milan


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Agosto 2017)

Contando che l'Inter non ha le coppe non è così sbagliato reputarli in lotta per lo scudetto. Non possono limitarsi a combattere per un posto in champions. 
E noi allo stato attuale, siamo da quarto posto. Non vedo perchè caricarsi di pressioni non realistiche.


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Agosto 2017)

Contando che l'Inter non ha le coppe non è così sbagliato reputarli in lotta per lo scudetto. Non possono limitarsi a combattere per un posto in champions. 
E noi allo stato attuale, siamo da quarto posto. Non vedo perchè caricarsi di pressioni non realistiche.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2017)

Credibile, una squadra arrivata settima che di fatto ha preso solo un terzino titolare diventa la favorita per lo scudetto  Ah già, c'è Spalletti il vincente per antonomasia (in Russia... neanche sempre).


----------



## Crox93 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ma ignoratelo dai, questo è un poveretto che si diverte a provocare e creare scalpore come un ragazzino di sedici anni.
Tanta pena e tristezza a vedere questo pagliaccio nel "giornalismo" italiano, arrivato li tramite nepotismo e dichiarazioni allucinanti.
In questo caso poi il Torino quarto mi pare anche più grossa dell'Inter prima.
Eh va beh, che personaggio squallido


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Diamo ancora retta a sto tizio qui? Negli anni ha dimostrato più volte di non capire nulla di nulla, di articolare discorsi che non hanno un minimo di senso, di sparare bombe talmente assurde al cui confronto i missili di Pyongyang non valgono alcunché. Quest'uscita è figlia dell'(ennesima) figuraccia rimediata relativamente al mercato delle due squadre.



.


----------



## AllanX (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Ma se Spalletti allenasse il Benevento pure quello sarebbe da scudetto???
E a ruoli invertiti, noi con Spalla in panca(rabbrividisco e mi scuso per l'orrore che suscita questo pensiero) e loro con Montella pensate sarebbe cambiato qualcosa sui pronostici degli """"""" esperti""""" di stoca...? Io credo proprio di no


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi, volete paragonarvi con Sua Maestosità, Sua Potenza, Sua Onnipotenza Suning? 

Forse con Auba possiamo aspirare al quarto posto con sicurezza però, visto che comunque il Napoli gioca il calcio migliore del mondo (e lo dimostrano le numerose coppe vinte) e De Sciglio diventerà Maestoso


----------



## Konrad (16 Agosto 2017)

Caressa ha ragione. Rischiamo seriamente di non qualificarci per l'europa league


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Ma cari ragazzi, Caressa non lo dice perché non capisce niente di calcio, lo dice perché è corrotto, è evidente, è in malafede. 
Non posso pensare, per quanto lo reputi un incompetente oltre che un ritardato mentale e fisico, che creda che il Toro sia una squadra da quarto posto, è troppo così. È un subumano sottosviluppato ok, ma certe convinzioni possono essere pronunciate solo da chi riceve mazzette e direttive dall'alto.
Io penso che dopo aver detto che Messi sarebbe finito all'Inter e che Belotti se lo poteva permettere solo la Rube o gli sfinteristi si sarebbe dato una calmata e invece continua a piè sospinto con le sue fesserie. Mi stupisco che nessuno gli metta un freno ma evidentemente a Sky sono in malafede, stop!
È più attendibile Ravezzani di questo sgorbio, dai.
Una volta, nel giornalismo, chi sparava anche solo uno o due strafalcioni perdeva credibilità, la sua rimane intatta, anzi viene premiato in continuazione, allora di cosa parliamo? Questo è il nostro Paese, questo è il popolino della mediocrità, questo è il giornalismo italiano; di chi credete sia colpa se siamo agli ultimi posti in Europa in fatto di cronaca e giornalismo, oltre che per tutto il resto? 
Non esiste più la cronaca nuda e cruda, esiste solo l'opinione (che i giornalisti veri non dovrebbero mai esprimere spontaneamente) interessata e maliziosa, la guerra tra testate, tra servi dei padroni; la notizia per il lettore è morta e sepolta.


----------



## Djerry (16 Agosto 2017)

Il problema di Caressa è che non sono provocazioni intelligenti, ma stereotipate e schematiche.

C'è un disegno preciso che usa per dire queste cose, creando una rottura forzata a prescindere rispetto all'attualità o alle gerarchie più diffuse per fomentare in entrambi i sensi (chi era dietro si gasa, chi era davanti si incazza) i tifosi e le loro emozioni, ed aumentare l'interesse becero.
Si potevano prevederle comodamente, per esempio se gli si chiede delle retrocesse state certi che non dirà Spal, Benevento, Crotone e Verona come tutti, ma tirerà dentro Bologna, Genoa, Cagliari ed occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina.

E' marketing, non è giornalismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2017)

Fare pronostici nel calcio non è mai facile,
Questo lo trovo interessante
Tutti lo sussurano a bassa voce, ma la juve sembra meno competitiva
La sua forza migliore delle ultime stagioni, la difesa, ha perso il leader e ha alcuni giocatori in possibile fase calante: Buffon, Barzagli e Chiellini, De Sciglio non pare in grado di sostituirli come personalità.
Il centrocampo boh, non pare avere totalmente sostituito i Pirlo, Vidal e Pogba;
L'attacco già forte è stato ulteriormente rimpinguato, ma sempre in 11 si gioca, a meno di non retrocedere Cuadrado nella linea dei terzini.
In più Allegri forse ha perso qualcosa nel rapporto con lo spogliatoio.


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Buffone
Sto ancora aspettando Messi all'Inter


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema di Caressa è che non sono provocazioni intelligenti, ma stereotipate e schematiche.
> 
> C'è un disegno preciso che usa per dire queste cose, creando una rottura forzata a prescindere rispetto all'attualità o alle gerarchie più diffuse per fomentare in entrambi i sensi (chi era dietro si gasa, chi era davanti si incazza) i tifosi e le loro emozioni, ed aumentare l'interesse becero.
> Si potevano prevederle comodamente, per esempio se gli si chiede delle retrocesse state certi che non dirà Spal, Benevento, Crotone e Verona come tutti, ma tirerà dentro Bologna, Genoa, Cagliari ed occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina.
> ...


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Fare pronostici nel calcio non è mai facile,
> Questo lo trovo interessante
> Tutti lo sussurano a bassa voce, ma la juve sembra meno competitiva
> La sua forza migliore delle ultime stagioni, la difesa, ha perso il leader e ha alcuni giocatori in possibile fase calante: Buffon, Barzagli e Chiellini, De Sciglio non pare in grado di sostituirli come personalità.
> ...



Esatto. Ed e per questo che un Kalinic e basta quest'anno sarebbe proprio un vero peccato.
Obiettivo minimo : quarto posto.
Ma con un sforzo si puo arrivare molto piu in alto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Agosto 2017)

Questo modo di fare, provocatorio e interessato, è tipico dei frustrati che dalla vita hanno avuto poco in fatto di cervello e fisico. Non è diverso da Brunetta, anzi è la sua copia sputata. Mia nonna diceva sempre "Dio ci salvi dai malcapitati" e non si sbagliava, i frustrati per le loro sfortune sono sempre le persone peggiori e fastidiose.


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia se il campionato va come è andato il mercato (stile Milan di idee, Messi all'Inter) partono i segoni ignoranti. Vai Fabio


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Milan campione d'Italia a novembre. Inter retrocede. Come il mercato fabio


----------



## Mic (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema di Caressa è che non sono provocazioni intelligenti, ma stereotipate e schematiche.
> 
> C'è un disegno preciso che usa per dire queste cose, creando una rottura forzata a prescindere rispetto all'attualità o alle gerarchie più diffuse per fomentare in entrambi i sensi (chi era dietro si gasa, chi era davanti si incazza) i tifosi e le loro emozioni, ed aumentare l'interesse becero.
> Si potevano prevederle comodamente, per esempio se gli si chiede delle retrocesse state certi che non dirà Spal, Benevento, Crotone e Verona come tutti, ma tirerà dentro Bologna, Genoa, Cagliari ed occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina.
> ...



Bravissimo, questo tizio fa esattamente così, d'altronde se fai e prendi una previsione "improbabile" fa più clamore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ognuno ha il diritto di dire quello che vuole , siamo in democrazia. Poi alla fine si tirano le somme e quando effettivamente Messi non va all'Inter non si lamentino se lo percu_liamo.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema di Caressa è che non sono provocazioni intelligenti, ma stereotipate e schematiche.
> 
> C'è un disegno preciso che usa per dire queste cose, creando una rottura forzata a prescindere rispetto all'attualità o alle gerarchie più diffuse per fomentare in entrambi i sensi (chi era dietro si gasa, chi era davanti si incazza) i tifosi e le loro emozioni, ed aumentare l'interesse becero.
> Si potevano prevederle comodamente, per esempio se gli si chiede delle retrocesse state certi che non dirà Spal, Benevento, Crotone e Verona come tutti, ma tirerà dentro Bologna, Genoa, Cagliari ed occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina, occhio alla Fiorentina.
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Dallo Stadio Meazza in San Siro,Milan-Juve,la partita decisova per lo scudetto. Buonasera da Fabio Caressa e Beppe Bergomi.


----------



## ultràinside (16 Agosto 2017)

Può dire quello che vuole 
Il punto generale di stampa media etc. è quello di sminuire, insinuare, deridere, ciò che é il nuovo Milan, cercare di creare spaccature anche tra noi tifosi, è qui che noi ,con società e squadra, dobbiamo essere più compatti possibile.
O forse sto esagerando ?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Dallo stadio Meazza in San Siro inter-Benevento, la sfida decisiva per la salvezza. Buonasera da Fabio Caressa e Beppe Bergomi


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Oddio se partiamo con Kalinic e Niang titolari posso dargli torto fino ad un certo punto...
Vediamo quello che F&M faranno in questi giorni, ma togliamoci il prosciutto dagli occhi perché l'attacco è ridicolo.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio se partiamo con Kalinic e Niang titolari posso dargli torto fino ad un certo punto...
> Vediamo quello che F&M faranno in questi giorni, ma togliamoci il prosciutto dagli occhi perché l'attacco è ridicolo.



.


----------



## Pivellino (16 Agosto 2017)

Imho è un provocatore ma secondo me noi siamo al massimo da terzo posto al momento, per il quarto dovrà girar bene la squadra e Montella indovinare subito il verso senza aspettare dicembre perché avremo sicuramente in campionato una squadra sorpresa che non ti aspetti come sempre. L'Inter è a mio avviso un salto al buio può arrivare prima come sesta, ma è sempre stato così.
Io vedo nell'ambiente Inter tante incognite, societarie (proprietà e dualismi tra DS), di squadra (chi voleva andare via e è costretto a restare sarà sempre un'incognita pronta a mollare).
La lazio non mi pare questo granché l'altra sera è mancata la Juve sinceramente, il Torino mah, vediamo, la Fiorentina chissà. Non sarà comunque una passeggiata.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Agosto 2017)

Tanti insulti a Caressa e Ruiu nonostante le loro posizioni siano pienamente in linea con quelle di molti tifosi (almeno tra quelli che scrivono in questo forum):

- con Kalinic avremmo un attacco da 6°/7° posto e il mercato diventerebbe fallimentare
- André Silva è un acquisto sbagliato

però se lo dicono loro non va bene, misteri del tifo rossonero


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (16 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio se partiamo con Kalinic e Niang titolari posso dargli torto fino ad un certo punto...
> Vediamo quello che F&M faranno in questi giorni, ma togliamoci il prosciutto dagli occhi perché l'attacco è ridicolo.



Per quello che riguarda noi sono d'accordo, ma per lo scudetto all'Inter dubito. Maurizio Mosca era più simpatico


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2017)

Beh se quel genio di Montella considera uno fra Borini/Niang titolare e Chalanoglu riserva di Bonaventura,non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## vanbasten (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."


----------



## Scii95 (16 Agosto 2017)

Una squadra da 8 posto l'anno scorso, che supera agilmente la Juventus acquistando i grandi fenomeni Valero, Vecino, Mor e Dalbert  Non commento il Milan massimo da quarto posto, perché ormai tra un po' ci mandano tutti diretti in retrocessione  Meglio essere sottovalutati, e non creare troppe aspettative, così che Montella possa lavorare tranquillo senza tantissime pressioni.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Una squadra da 8 posto l'anno scorso, che supera agilmente la Juventus acquistando i grandi fenomeni Valero, Vecino, Mor e Dalbert  Non commento il Milan massimo da quarto posto, perché ormai tra un po' ci mandano tutti diretti in retrocessione  Meglio essere sottovalutati, e non creare troppe aspettative, così che Montella possa lavorare tranquillo senza tantissime pressioni.



Mor è saltato


----------



## Scii95 (16 Agosto 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tanti insulti a Caressa e Ruiu nonostante le loro posizioni siano pienamente in linea con quelle di molti tifosi (almeno tra quelli che scrivono in questo forum):
> 
> - con Kalinic avremmo un attacco da 6°/7° posto e il mercato diventerebbe fallimentare
> - André Silva è un acquisto sbagliato
> ...



Quello che io non capisco è come possa una squadra come l'Inter (rodata eh miraccomando, si per l'8 posto) ad essere sopra la Juventus. Perchè la Juve non è rodata? Per dire eh, la difesa della Juve anche senza Bonucci **** in testa a quella dell'Inter tranquillamente. Ma meglio così. E comunque io sono dell'idea che se arriva Kalinic e non un top in attacco, si muoveranno per un'ala e un buon centrocampista. Andrè Silva poi, non è per niente un acquisto sbagliato. O meglio, lo diventa magari se non riesci a far arrivare un top player, e arriva Kalinic a 30. Ma se arriva (per esempio) Aubameyang, Andre Silva è un acquisto ottimo.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2017)

Benissimo, continuino a mettere pressione all'Inter che per noi è solo meglio


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Caressa di calcio non capisce niente, e fa apposta ad aizzare i tifosi, soprattutto noi che palesemente gli stiamo sulle balle, non so perchè.
> Bisognerebbe ignorarlo, semplicemente.




Quoto


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2017)

Dopo aver speso solo 15 mln è normale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Poveraccio in cerca di attenzioni.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Agosto 2017)

Il 16 agosto ognuno può dire ciò che vuole, salvo poi farsi passare l'appetito a tavola alla maniera di Forchielli.


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Beh se quel genio di Montella considera uno fra Borini/Niang titolare e Chalanoglu riserva di Bonaventura,non ha tutti i torti.



Perché Calhanoglu è in formissima infatti!


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Perché Calhanoglu è in formissima infatti!


Se non giochi è difficile recuperarla.Tra l'altro affrontiamo degli scappati di casa Macedoni,quindi ha poco senso non farlo partire dal primo minuto.Evidentemente(se fosse confermato Borin ititolare)è,almeno x il momento, una bocciatura.


----------



## Edric (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mor è saltato



Quindi vuoi dirmi che dopo Messi, non arriva neanche il "Messi turco" ? 

Si vede che non era proprio scritto.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2017)

Ha ragione. Un centrocampo con Tolisso, Vidal e Radja è assolutamente inarrivabile. In fascia Conti e dietro Bonucci poi riescono a dare quella propensione alla manovra partendo dalla difesa che nessun'altra squadra ha.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Agosto 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tanti insulti a Caressa e Ruiu nonostante le loro posizioni siano pienamente in linea con quelle di molti tifosi (almeno tra quelli che scrivono in questo forum):
> 
> - con Kalinic avremmo un attacco da 6°/7° posto e il mercato diventerebbe fallimentare
> - André Silva è un acquisto sbagliato
> ...




ma fallimentare de che lol

cioè ci ha messo a parimerito col torino lol

ma scherziamo?

e ci sono milanisti che li dan pure ragione? 
andiamo bene


----------



## Aragorn (16 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma fallimentare de che lol
> 
> cioè ci ha messo a parimerito col torino lol
> 
> ma scherziamo?



Nessuno scherzo, in questo forum più di una volta ho letto messaggi del tipo "con Kalinic il mercato diventa fallimentare". Ognuno è naturalmente liberissimo di esprimere la propria opinione, quello che mi interessava far notare era che il catastrofismo di Caressa non si discosta poi così tanto da quello di alcuni tifosi rossoneri


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Mi sono fermata alla prima frase,per me va bene così per capire il tenore di tale dichiarazione.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Da scudetto?! L'Inter è da Champions!
Oblak 
Conti Bonucci Manolas Rodriguez 
Tolisso Vidal 
Messi Nainggolan Di Maria 
Aguero


----------



## Edric (16 Agosto 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nessuno scherzo, in questo forum più di una volta ho letto messaggi del tipo "con Kalinic il mercato diventa fallimentare". Ognuno è naturalmente liberissimo di esprimere la propria opinione, quello che mi interessava far notare era che il catastrofismo di Caressa non si discosta poi così tanto da quello di alcuni tifosi rossoneri



D'altro canto esiste (o esisteva) anche una Società della Terra Piatta, che raccoglie i "sostenitori" della teoria della terra piatta, a dimostrazione che le "opinioni", parafrasando il buon Buffa dei tempi d'oro, si "pesano" non si "contano".


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Agosto 2017)

l'inter avra' sicuramente dei vantaggi perche' non ha le coppe..e l'allenatore e' stato forse il loro miglior acquisto. ma lottare per lo scudetto non credo..sulla carta ha dei giocatori buoni ma per la maggiorparte sono tutti solisti, non sono in grado di giocare insieme..e dopo l'ambiente fa il resto..credo che il campionato sara' piu' combattuto ma alla fine l'organico della jube e' piu' ampio e per questo sono favoriti, se il napoli sin ranforzera' in difesa..potra' essere l'anno giusto..la roma credo che quest'anno non arrivera' trai primi quattro..
per me 1. juve 2. napoli 3. milan 4. inter, se dovessimo prendere un'altro attacante e un giocatore come keita..allora possiamo dire la nostra..con keita, dolberg e kalinic lottiamo per lo scudetto..la mia pancia dice 1. napoli 2. milan. 3.inter 4. lazio quinta soltanto la juve.


----------



## Casuarius (16 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Questo modo di fare, provocatorio e interessato, è tipico dei frustrati che dalla vita hanno avuto poco in fatto di cervello e fisico. Non è diverso da Brunetta, anzi è la sua copia sputata. Mia nonna diceva sempre "Dio ci salvi dai malcapitati" e non si sbagliava, i frustrati per le loro sfortune sono sempre le persone peggiori e fastidiose.



Che Caressa spari una valanga di cavolate è assodato, ma definirlo un frustrato per deficit mentali e fisici mi pare eccessivo. Fino a prova contraria lui ha le tasche piene di soldi e una vita bella comoda, e credo proprio che gliene importi meno di zero se i suoi pronostici/provocazioni vadano a buon fine, mentre invece per ogni cosa che dice, non solo lui, qua si versano fiumi di bile e scrivono pagine piene di commenti livorosi. Dare del frustrato a Caressa pertanto suona piuttosto ironico. Detto ciò non lo apprezzo di certo, anzi.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2017)

Meglio cos'. Essere accostati al torino ed essere ritenuti inferiori alla Lazio, non può che spronarci a dare il massimo per arrivare quarti...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2017)

Meno male che l'incompetente ha parlato: questo non ne becca mezza dal tempo dei faraoni, ricordo la sua previsione su Clinton-Trump: "sembra che stiano 0-0, ma in realtà stanno 5-0 per la Clinton", per tacere sulle boiate sul Milan spiantato e su Messi all'Inter, dette con la faccia seria, tipica dei pazzi che si fanno passare per Napoleone.

Caressa è il classico esempio di come in Italia, più che la competenza, per andare avanti contino le conoscenze e le parentele, fossero pure acquisite.


----------



## wargod (16 Agosto 2017)

La cosa veramente triste di Caressa è che ogni anno cerchi di inventarsi a tutti i costi l'antijuve, per cercare di non far perdere interesse al prodotto Serie A.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2017)

Io sto ancora aspettando Messi eh  questo sta rosicando come non so cosa bene cosi .


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando Messi eh  questo sta rosicando come non so cosa bene cosi .



La cosa incredibile è che il buon Fabio non è nè interista nè juventino


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Agosto 2017)

Difficile stabilire tra lui e Sconcerti chi sia il più c.azzaro...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Difficile stabilire tra lui e Sconcerti chi sia il più c.azzaro...



Ruiu


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



come dargli torto. Con Vecino, Borja Valero e Dalbert è un attimo passare dal 7° al 1° posto


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Intervenuto ai microfoni di Sky Sport 24, Fabio Caressa ha fatto il punto sulla prossima serie A. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "La Juve parte dietro all'Inter e al Napoli. Azzurri e nerazzurri sono i favoriti per lo scudetto, se la giocheranno tra di loro fino alla fine. La Juve al terzo posto. Il Milan? Se tutto va bene arriverà quarto, ma deve stare estremamente attento alla Roma, alla Lazio e anche al Torino. Sono in 4 squadre per il 4 posto, sarà una battaglia molto dura."



Caressa deve fare caciara, è uno show-man. Di cosa vi sorprendete?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Agosto 2017)

Finché a dirlo è questo saltimbanco prestato (non ho mai capito in base a quale strana alchimia) al giornalismo sportivo non mi tange minimamente... 

Tanto non ne azzecca manco mezza per sbaglio da quanto è incompentente, anzi - visto l'andazzo delle sue "previsioni" - c'è solo da stare allegri...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2017)

Se lo dice Caressa abbiamo buone possibilità di fare bene quest'anno. Detto francamente, non ci ha mai preso neanche di striscio con le previsioni, in particolar modo quando si è espresso su di noi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Agosto 2017)

Casuarius ha scritto:


> Che Caressa spari una valanga di cavolate è assodato, ma definirlo un frustrato per deficit mentali e fisici mi pare eccessivo. Fino a prova contraria lui ha le tasche piene di soldi e una vita bella comoda, e credo proprio che gliene importi meno di zero se i suoi pronostici/provocazioni vadano a buon fine, mentre invece per ogni cosa che dice, non solo lui, qua si versano fiumi di bile e scrivono pagine piene di commenti livorosi. Dare del frustrato a Caressa pertanto suona piuttosto ironico. Detto ciò non lo apprezzo di certo, anzi.



Tu pensi io sia frustrato, mi hai dato nel frustrato nella penultima frase ma al contrario suo io non ho bisogno di dire cose che non penso tanto per fare scalpore. Vedi, hai proprio ragione, Caressa è pieno di soldi e fa una vita agiata e il fatto è proprio quello, il successo gli ha dato alla testa, non è più in grado di comportarsi seriamente e per un personaggio pubblico che esprime opinioni è indecoroso. Io non sono pieno di soldi, ma non ho le pezze alle natiche, faccio una vita che molti definirebbero normale, faccio un lavoro che mi piace e ho tempo, al momento, per praticare i miei hobby. La normalità non dà alla testa. Se Caressa si ritenesse a posto con se stesso avrebbe la decenza di mantere un atteggiamento consono alla sua posizione. Detto ciò, il mio commento era carico di rabbia, forse esagerata nei toni ma non nei concetti di base, verso una cosa che in vita mia non ho mai sopportato (non mi conosci ma puoi credermi), ovvero l'approfittarsi della propria posizione per esprimere BOIATE sapendo che in ogni caso sei protetto da uno schermo e non avrai mai un confronto diretto con chi non la pensa come te e non può risponderti. Guarda caso, le sue sparate avvengono sempre nelle news del mattino dove fa dei monologhi con i conduttori visibilmente imbarazzati. Se non fosse un frustrato per le sue "debolezze", che tutti possono avere, avrebbe la decenza di confrontarsi e a volte di chiedere scusa e tornare a commentare le sue fesserie (in diretta, non su Twitter come ha fatto una volta sola), senza passare oltre come se niente fosse, perché le loro parole pesano, dal momento che sono il loro strumento di lavoro e le ascoltano tutti. Il fatto che non gli importi niente di quello che esce dalla sua bocca, come dici tu, dovrebbe farti capire il suo stato mentale, quindi. Detto ciò, se ho esagerato nei commenti chiedo scusa, ma sul fatto che sia un mentecatto frustrato, beh, la penso così che piaccia o no. Inoltre, come ti ho già anticipato, mi piaccio e mi piace la mia vita, non ti vengo a raccontare che non cambierei niente perché sarebbe una bugia, ma questo non mi porta il benché minimo sentimento di frustrazione, neanche quando leggo certi dementi come il menzionato Caressa.
Senza rancore. Peace.


----------



## Casuarius (16 Agosto 2017)

Non intendevo dare del frustrato a te ne a nessuno, commentavo solo il dato di fatto che molte reazioni alle sue sparate, come a quelle di molti altri del settore, sono eccessivamente livorose e ironicamente danno molto di più l'impressione della frustrazione rispetto alle dichiarazioni a cui vanno contro. E d'altro canto chi parla così tanto per parlare o a sproposito come Caressa se ne frega ben poco delle reazioni che può scatenare, tanto sempre con il deretano al caldo se ne sta. Detto ciò, proprio perchè nessuno conosce nessuno personalmente, non mi permetto di dire a nessuno che sia frustrato, ne credo che esprimere disprezzo in forma anonima online sia necessariamente sintomo di frustrazione. Su Caressa posso dire che condivido il pensiero di molti, cioè che di calcio ne capisca ben poco e che gli piaccia provocare, o fare l'originale se vogliamo dirla con più tatto. Ma credo che l'atteggiamento migliore di fronte a certi personaggi, di cui il mondo della comunicazione oggi è pieno, sia l'indifferenza.


----------



## King of the North (17 Agosto 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Contando che l'Inter non ha le coppe non è così sbagliato reputarli in lotta per lo scudetto. Non possono limitarsi a combattere per un posto in champions.
> E noi allo stato attuale, siamo da quarto posto. Non vedo perchè caricarsi di pressioni non realistiche.



Sei serio o ironico? No perché da quale angolo vedi La Rosa dell'Inter migliore della nostra? L'Inter come rosa è dietro a Juve, Napoli, Milan e Roma. Poi ovvio, in campo può succedere di tutto....


----------

